# Willow & Tikki (Friends Huskies)



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Went out with one of my friends yesterday, mainly to do some shots of her kids for her walls, but I managed to sneak a few shots of her huskies too, gorgeous dogs! 

The White one is Willow, and the Grey one is Tikkani (Tikki for short)... Hope the spelling is right 

More at my website if you want to look: Clicky http://www.pets-pix.co.uk/husky


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are lovely photos!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

nice pics,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous looking dogs,,,,great pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW what beauitfull dogs


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Aren't they just! 

Going to take them out again to get some more shots I think!!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Aren't they just!
> 
> Going to take them out again to get some more shots I think!!


nice pics  being nosey now lol wheres your pics??? u must have some great ones of your own pets


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Here

and Here


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Here
> 
> and Here


awww very cute get some on your profile etc, don't be shy lol


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

It's not shyness... Trust me  How'd ya do that then?


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

mattyh said:


> It's not shyness... Trust me  How'd ya do that then?


Go into edit ur profile and download them off ur pc.....easy enough, Im blonde and even I managed it!


----------



## debdarby (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for the photos well nice will have a look on yr website later


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

beauti's......


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

really nice looking dogs...really like the one wiv 2 diff color eyes  that ones a beauty.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pic's lovely looking dogs


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

aww they are really nice dogs!

i clicked on the link for your website and it says website not found!!!!!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind comments 

DC4D - I've fixed the link, it was me being a tool and putting the wrong address in


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

What lovely looking dogs thank you for sharing


----------



## super_tramp (May 21, 2008)

damn i love huskies the most beautiful dogs ever imo. Would love to own one only downside i would preffer a dog i could let off the lead in a park.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

super_tramp said:


> damn i love huskies the most beautiful dogs ever imo. Would love to own one only downside i would preffer a dog i could let off the lead in a park.


Yeah, I'm hoping to get one if my friend decides to breed her female, but letting them off the lead is a bit of a downside for me too, but better that than to lose the dog, cos the buggers wouldn't come back!!


----------

